# Warm Weather Steelies !!!



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Decided to head out fishing today , being the weather was in the 50's , Can't be that in January, Tried to get ahold of a few of you guys at the last minute to see if you wanted to go out and hit the stream , Shortdrift give me a call 
What an AWESOME DAY !!!, Hooked God only knows how many and landed 26 ( Thats what the guy across from me said when I left ..LOL ) , I offered to rig him up and give him some bait many times during the day , but he was determined to use his egg sacks , to each his own .... they were going nut's today when you hooked them ,even had a few jumpers, , cleaned up alot of fish today that had everything from spinners in them to tandum fly rigs , to egg sack hooks , one fish had three hooks in him, what a mess he was ..LOL!!
here are a few pics from today , sorry they are just ground shots
was by myself !!




Fish On !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

That's awesome, where do you fish at? I only fish at the Rocky and a few times at Euclid Creek I have never had a day like that.Good job keep up the good work


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Way to bring 'em home, Joe! Wake me up @ 4:00AM next time


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Way to bring 'em home, Joe! Wake me up @ 4:00AM next time


Will do ..LOL!!!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job! Where were the fish holding (eddies, tail out, seams, etc.)? Was any one presentation better than others or did you just keep switching up?

Joel


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> Great job! Where were the fish holding (eddies, tail out, seams, etc.)? Was any one presentation better than others or did you just keep switching up?
> 
> Joel


Joel 
Fish were holding in tail out's and slack water , got a few from the seam , as for presentation , I always run flouro, and blackbirds , never switched up once yesterday .

As for today ...whole different story !!!
Went out today ( not so good ) only landed nine and had to work for them today , and the water was up and stained from the rain we got yesterday
switch up many times from flies to bait , to jigs , fly rod then noodle rod , it was tuff water was up flow was alot strong than yesterday 
will take a peak at a different spot tommorow 
Sorry no pictures today , need to re-charge the batteries for the camera 
Fish On !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Fish On
Nine is a good day. Your standards are high (which is good). I saw your noodle rod has that long handle. Ever tried one with the Michigan (short) style handle that is about 8" instead of 20" or more of others? Just curious - I like the short style better. I think that long butt section gets in the way.

Joel


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i went today landed 2 i think that is a great day


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> Fish On
> Nine is a good day. Your standards are high (which is good). I saw your noodle rod has that long handle. Ever tried one with the Michigan (short) style handle that is about 8" instead of 20" or more of others? Just curious - I like the short style better. I think that long butt section gets in the way.
> 
> Joel


Joel 
I had a noodle rod with the shorter style handle that you are talking about , and I just sold , The 2 reasons I like the longer style handle is I like the rod to lay against my arm while I am fighting the fish , when the fish pull the longer handle puts leverage against my arm which help fight the fish , second I can grab the end of the rod and put my other hand lower on the lower part of rod blank and It helps me control the fish a little better when useing the the side pressure tactic , But you made a GREAT point , the butt end does get in the way , especially for me as I wear a chest pack , the only thing I wish I could change about my noodle rod I wish It was a true Dick Swan noodle rod, his rods are true noodle rods if you ever get a chance to shake one at the sportsman show you will see what I mean , it sure feels like a wet noodle , great for lite tippet and fighting 
I have this book , it is very good reading 


Dick started a revolution in 1972 when he had Gary Loomis, then with the Lamiglas rod company, design a 10 1/2-foot custom fibreglass blank capable of bending almost in a circle to cushion two- to four-pound-test lines without constant breakoffs. Dick customized that first rod and tested it on the same pool we now fished. Three steelhead later, he knew he was on the right track. The long, soft, parabolic-action rod made landing lunkers on light line a lot easier. Fibreglass rods to 14 feet followed. "They were real whips," says Dick, so he dubbed them "noodle rods." They were hell to fish in a wind. 

Noodle rods took a step forward with the introduction of a 9-foot graphite model in the late '70s. Graphite's natural rigidity, even in a limber blank, takes out much of the whippiness until a fish bends it into a "Big C," as Dick likes to call it. Few anglers use fibreglass noodle rods anymore, because of their weight and whippiness. Super-light two-piece graphite noodle rods now range up to 13 feet. You can even have a custom three-piecer made up to 20 feet in length, says Dick, but with extra length comes more weight. Long noodle rods, Dick explains, allow anglers to keep a straight line to drifting baits, for better hook-sets. 

Fish On!!!!!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Fish On
I have a 10'6" St Croix Wild River with the short handle. I think the rod weighs less than 5 oz. It has the slow action (true noodle as best I can tell). With the short handle, I can put the butt in my belly, put a hand above the reel and apply a good amount of pressure on the fish (especially to the side - like a fly rod).

Just curious though. The longer butt section obviously isn't hurting your fishing success.

Joel


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

are you reluctant to divuldge the river you landed the 26(or was it 28?) fish from? guess i don't blame you but that's fantastic-assume it was in NE ohio?!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

By the looks of some of the fish it was far NE Ohio or NW Pa. Most likely a ditch or creek. Either way I don't think you will get an honest answer on this forum.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

If someone doesn't put where they caught them in the original post they probably aren't inclined to say. I don't ever ask because your almost forcing the person to lie... lol... can you blame them though, look at the number of views of this thread.

Great catches FishOn, I have never had a day with over 20 Steelhead landed, certainly impressive. Very nice pics as well.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice Fish. Being New At This Type Of Fishing I Know You Had A Great Day. Last Sunday Was My Best Day Yet With Two On The V, I Was A Happy Camper That Day. While Fish I Observed A Guy Coming Buy Us Fishing A Center Outfit. He Went Just Below Us And Started Fishing. Being Interested In Seeing First Hand How He Worked His Outfit I Keep An Eye On Him. It Wasn't Long Befor I Stoped Fishing And Just Watched Him. Soon He Moved Closer To Where We Were Fishing And Started Catching Fish Right Out Of The Hole We Had Been Fishing In. He Made It Look So Easy And Was Very Helpful In Answering Any Questions I Fired At Him. He Even Set My Line Up And Put On One Of His Spawn Sacs And Gave Me A Few Tips. Well He Walked Away And I Was Eager To Give What I Had Just Learned A Shot. I Fished For About And Hour With No Luck, I Guess I'm Still Trying To Figure It Out And I Know My Time Will Come. To Make A Long Story Short I Watched This Guy Catch At Least 15 Steelies In The Same Place I Couldn't Buy A Bite. Later I Found Out This Same Guy Was Up To 24 And Still Going Strong. Some Day I Hope To Have Half The Knowledge That This Guy Had, I Could Sure See He Was Having A Great Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Grady, just curious...Why do you capitalize every word? It must be a pain in the arse to type that way, and it's difficult to read.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

You can tell by the size and color of the rocks which area it came from. I will leave it up to the poster to say.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

... how can you tell from the stones / shale size, color what part of the great lakes it came from (not being a smarty pants, but just want to learn something)?


----------

